# Plastic channels for sliding glass doors.



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all, anyone know where I can get the plastic channels for sliding glass viv doors from. Not even sure of the proper name for it.


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

When I need some for a fish tank I use these guys,great service and used them quite a bit

Pollywog

Also B & Q stock them and other DIY stores but found Pollywog to be cheapest once I factored in petrol to go get the bits!

Hope this helps


----------



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------

